# Where there's a will...



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I keep putting off doing a will here in Dubai but will do it asap. Any recommendations of someone to do this please?


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You should message Elphaba ...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i messaged Elphaba ages ago, and still plan to actually follow through with it all!
It's far too easy to put it off!

plenty more i need to sit down and organise, too.

I did my annual "sort out the mountains of paperwork" task last week.
Managed to bin loads of it, but it did generate quite a financial 'to do' list that i've been putting off forever.

One bit of advice that i received on here has come eerily true.
Every one says 'it'll take you one full year to break even'

Well, the year's up on 26th June, and with my June paycheck i'm back at square one, and the spreadsheet that i devised a year ago seems to have been reasonably accurate (thanks to EF), and we can now go into a sensible % savings mode.

i naievely thought i'd break even at 6-8 months, but seems those that know actually know!

When i look at all the purchaes, extras and unseen start-up costs, with 2 children as well, it is amazing it only took a year!

so - savings / pensions / wills are top priority!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

vantage said:


> Every one says 'it'll take you one full year to break even'


Just curious... One full year to break on what ?

Reason I asked is because I can't see (for my case) what hidden cost I might be missing.

I can see the cost of buying 2 cars on cash and taking monthly allowance to offset, but I don't see that as breaking even because I could recover most easily by selling the cars...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Where there's a will...


There's a relative!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ccr said:


> Just curious... One full year to break on what ?
> 
> Reason I asked is because I can't see (for my case) what hidden cost I might be missing.
> 
> I can see the cost of buying 2 cars on cash and taking monthly allowance to offset, but I don't see that as breaking even because I could recover most easily by selling the cars...


OK, perhaps less about 'breaking even' but more about getting back on the straight and narrow.
Car deposits
additional furniture
sorting out the garden (completely dead)
stuff for the kids
paying year 1 rent and year 1 school fees from year 1 earnings, whilst simultaneously saving to hit year 2 + agency fees, deposits, etc etc.

basically, all earnings spent to date, but have the next rent cheque and school fees ready to go now, and can put xxx away every month, and no need to rely on Credit Card to get over the hump.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

PLEASE can we get back on topic about wills? Really need some help. Cheers.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

:focus:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

leave it all to me.

it'll be a huge weight off your mind..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

vantage said:


> leave it all to me.
> 
> it'll be a huge weight off your mind..


As I plan to leave mainly debt, shall we deal with the matter soon?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

StewartC said:


> As I plan to leave mainly debt, shall we deal with the matter soon?


touché, sir!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

ramboonline said:


> lol y u do will,dying soon?


lol u no wen u die ?

FYI , forum rule: no text speak.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I was really hoping that someone here would have made a will that is locally compliant and would be able to recommend someone...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Like I said earlier the only person I know dealing in those matters on the forum is Elphaba, she mentioned having dealt with it in another thread a while back. Message her or see her advert in the classifieds section.

Also thanks ccr..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks


----------

